# Beyonce the DEFINITELY pregnant pony - SHE'S HERE!



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi, guys I had this in the pony section but was told to come over here for more opinions. I got Beyonce about a week ago completely unhandled, she had been running with 1 stallion and a heap of mares for her entire life. They believed her to be about 3 1/2 years old and her teeth suggest that as well. All other mares looked pregnant, were bagging up or were dropping foals. there were also plenty of weanlings and yearlings running around. She's started handling really well but I'm unsure whether she's in foal or just fat. She would be a maiden if she is. Her belly hangs rather low and has a very flat, wide squarish look at the base. I am in the process of gaining her trust to get a better backside picture. Here are all the pictures I have. I have ordered a wee foal checker as i imagine she would be over 110 days if in foal.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 16, 2014)

Glad to have you join us and thanks for repeating the pictures here. Things are a bit quiet around her just now as it's not really the 'foaling' season for the US or Europe, but Bree (Wings) down under in Aussieland has just welcomed her first foal of her breeding season - check out those spots!!

This is a forum where most of us have known each other for several years because of foaling out our mares, we chat about family/other animals/everything and anything to help while away the months, weeks and days as we wait for our girls to produce their precious bundles. Any questions or worries that you have, please ask/share them and we will do our best answer/help you - no 'problem' is too small or too 'silly'! So sit back and join in, read through some of the threads plus the pinned threads at the start of the forum - lots of info available there. Oh and it is much easier for us all if you keep to this one thread for all your news or questions about Beyonce and her pregnancy (unlike the other forums where folks post a new thread everytime they have news etc), as it allows us to check back over time to see any previous info you might have posted.

So lets have a little more info about you - other minis/horses, other animals, your interests, how tall is Beyonce, and lastly do you have a name as we cant keep calling you QueenBey! Cheers!!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

OK cool My name is Hannah I'm a Vet Nurse and Dog behaviour assessor. I have 3 dogs of my own, 2 rats, a cat and 3 horses, Amber my TBXQH who is 23 and have owned her for 11 years. Penny I recently acquired, she was a broken down STB with bad knee arthritis and headed to the doggers so I gave her a home. I have worked in the horse industry most of my life and at studs but have never dealt with pregnant minis as my forte was Australian Stock Horses mainly. Unsure of Beyonce's height right now but she's probably about 7-8hh.


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2014)

It appears she may have some edema in front of her udder, which would be just perfect. From the side view, she looks a bit suspicious, so when YOU stand behind her, does she look a bit lop-sided in the belly? Foals usually do not lay perfectly 50/50 poking out the sides, so some lop-sidedness would help and be a good indicator that she may be harboring a little one.

She's a pretty girl, and we're SO GLAD you came here. We do not care whether the horse is a mini, a pony or full sized. We are here to help all of them put these precious little ones on the ground safely.

SO WELCOME!!!!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks, her right side is definitely bigger than her left side, it pokes out a good few cms more from what I can see. She's meant to be mini and her grandsire was apprently Australian champ or state champ or something but I believe her mother may have been oversize as she's definitely too big to be a true mini pony but much smaller than normal shetland size, both her parents are reg apparently. Kind of in no man's land on size though I haven't measured her yet so just guessing.

And thanks for the welcome!


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2014)

That's great news, as her lop-sidedness would be another good sign that there is a baby hiding in there, and that makes all of us Aunties very excited.

We're here to answer any questions you might have....no matter what they are. Better you should ask even what may seem silly, than to have something missed along the way.

We are very excited for you....and US, and happy you chose to join us and let us participate during this exciting time.

~~Diane


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

So I did the nail test and apparently I'm having a colt, it swung quite furiously and there was no wind and my hand was still!. Let's see if the Wee Foal Test agrees when ti arrives lol.I just wanted to know, is she an ok weight or should I try to get a bit more off? When I first got her last week she was on the verge of foundering but with walking and general running around with all the dogs plus lower calorie feeding she has dropped a bit. She's just on grass and wheaten/rye grass hay atm. I didn't want to get mare and foal feed until I knew she was in foal as it's very expensive and she doesn't need it if she's not in foal. I live in the middle of nowehere and the closest feed store has no pony options at all, I would have to drive 4 hours for pony feed options....

This is her current weight, not a good belly pic as too high. It's amazing how different her belly looks from different angles!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

A new butt pic, her butt is huge and I have to go quick but she's getting better. Is it OK? You can see how much her belly bulges out on the right compared to the left.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 16, 2014)

Until you know whether she is pregnant or not I would hold off on feeding her. By the looks of your photos there is plenty of feed in her paddock.

I learned a very valuable lesson last year after feeding what I thought was a pregnant mare ready to deliver a foal. Long story short, She was very overweight by me feeding her and ended up foundering.

You say she was on the verge of foundering last week ? I had my little mare locked in a box for two months whilst she got better. If she was on the verge of foundering last week, trust me she still is now............... Eliminate everything sweet.

I dont mean to sound like a party pooper I would hate to see your little mare go thru Laminitis then founder like mine did after loosing her pregnancy.

Ryan


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

She's much better this week. she wasn't super close to foundering but if left in that paddock she would have like a heap of the others.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

New photos, she's got definite movement in the flank area and seems to be waxing up or dripping milk but no real udder development.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's a terrible iphone video of her belly movement. Not sure what could cause that apart from something inside? Definitely not related to the fly twitching as I took one on the other side with fly twitching and no movement there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1_BIUjAudw&channel=MsArgle

this afternoon she had three really massive rolling sessions and seems to have 'popped out' at the bottom of her belly and the side of the bottom of her belly. I'll be surprised if she's not pregnant tbh. Considering she's lost weight everywhere else and seems to be getting rounder in the belly still.


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow congrats! I love the video,good idea. I guess there isn't much point in the test now


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm telling myself it's gas until i get the results of the test lol


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 17, 2014)

Woooo you got a gassy lassy then! Lol she needs some beano, wouldn't want to be the horse next to her stall at night


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 20, 2014)

So the test hasn't arrived yet...so much for express post




but it looks like it won''t be necessary anyway! She's started bagging and has an unusual bulge on her near side after a big roll this morning. Also felt and saw lots of movement during her breakfast this morning. If it's gas it's very active gas lol.

the 'bulge'





the boobs


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol she's growin some lopsided baggage



. Yeah express never works for me either


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like someone has been shopping for supplies for her udder


----------



##  (Nov 20, 2014)

I just LOVE seeing that lop-sidedness. Sounds like she's shopping, and progressing well. LOVELY!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 20, 2014)

If she's not pregnant she obviously has an alien inside of her


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 20, 2014)

May I ask what 'shopping for baggage' means in this sense?


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 20, 2014)

She's growing bigger boobs




.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 20, 2014)

Shopping for Milk supplies. Don't stress I think I asked exactly the same question


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 20, 2014)

*POSITIVE!*


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 20, 2014)

Yay !!!! a BIG congratulations to you and Beyoncé





Wonderful news for you both. lets hope she is preparing something extra special for you.

Hoping the weathers nice where you are. Its around 4-6 weeks from beginning of bagging


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 20, 2014)

Maybe a Christmas foal! Dad was a homozygous black tobiano (unsure if homozygous for tobiano or not) so I'm asking the foal faries for a loudly marked black tobiano filly!!! Although nail test said colt.. Weather is lovely! currently 33C


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 20, 2014)

Congrats! Keep us posted



and tell her she can shop all she wants


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 21, 2014)

Many congratulations!! Thrilled for you and Beyonce.





Make sure she has your credit card with her when she goes on those shopping trips!!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 21, 2014)

She's apparently most likely a maiden so should I be on alert now? Waking up throughout the night just to check on her or leave it a bit longer? Is it the same as bigger horses? I've worked at studs before but it's different when it's very small and your own.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 21, 2014)

I dont think you need to worry just yet - usually it's around 4 to 6 weeks from the start of an udder showing before foaling, also, in spite of being a maiden, I would like to see her tummy drop more plus that (normally!) visual lower belly moving forward as she gets really close to foaling. BUT she is a maiden and we all know so very well that maidens can do 'strange' things let alone have glanced at the rule book for pregnant mares. LOL!!

Just keep an eye out for any 'unusual/different' behaviour over the next few weeks - oh and keep the pics coming every 3 or 4 days so that we can help you spot any changes.


----------



##  (Nov 21, 2014)

ABSOLUTE "DITTO" everything Anna said. You may start to see personality changes as well, as many mares become more "clingy" as time approaches, and want to be closer to you....gives them a "safer" feeling.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks, her butt seems less firm today and she didn't want me around her back end at all, squealed and pigrooted when i checked her udder. Her udder is filling up nicely but still has a long way to go. She has a bit of poop on her vulva which is unusual and her poos have been looser this morning compared to what they have been, definitely not cow pie loose just a different texture than usual.


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 21, 2014)

Ohhh its almost timeeee


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 21, 2014)

so i just went and checked and vulva has really relaxed heaps since yesterday, she's still happily grazing and not much change in bagging since last update, her butt is a bit soft but definitely not wobbly and still swishing tail. I think i'll def have a foal by christmas


----------



##  (Nov 22, 2014)

Sounds very exciting!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 22, 2014)

So her bag has gone back up and she's tightened up again but her belly seems way bigger today.....she's gonna make me wait


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 22, 2014)

So it's quite hot today, unsure whether this has anything to do with the following but anyway, she has the white speckles around her nipples. I've only ever seen this is horses near giving birth but her udder isn't full and she isn't very relaxed in her vulva, it's a bit darker inside from yesterday and definitely more relaxed than a few days ago but still nowhere near where it should be for imminent birth.


----------



##  (Nov 23, 2014)

Hard to know because mares can be tricky, but since she's started filling her udder, I would expect her to continue and do more filling. She looks like she's elongating, but staying pretty tight, so I think she'll take a little longer for you.

Can you get us 2 good pictures please. One standing right behind her looking forward so we can see how baby is laying, and one full side view right down at her level. This will help us see the positioning of that precious little one and give us some good clues, hopefully.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 24, 2014)

side view, she looks bigger in real life but i'm still hating her lack of foal belly





back view


----------



## chandab (Nov 24, 2014)

From the looks of it, my mare is taller than yours, but here is Tana two years ago right before she foaled, she didn't look overly full.

June 23 morning







June 23 afternoon


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, I remember those pictures Chanda! She's definitely not "full" looking -- in fact, has no belly to speak of. But, then some of these ladies can carry really high and tight! I remember your filly, Chanda, appeared from a no-belly momma, either! Looks like things are lining up from the back. Keep us posted!!.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 25, 2014)

It's hard to see in the photo but she is a huge roomy pony and is very wide naturally in her entire body so she could easily be hiding a foal in there but there's still a part of me freaking out thinking she's one of the 2% that receive an incorrect result on the test


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2014)

That's the surprising thing about these mommas. One looks pregnant and one doesn't, and both deliver! So, since we're only looking at pictures and you can see her and feel her, we're just watching and waiting. Things can change very suddenly, so don't get discouraged.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 26, 2014)

So belly has fallen down, she had blood on her vulva this morning which was lax, jelly butt no real resistance in tail, walking loosely and very smoochy. Still no real udder development though :/ I touched her vulva and it scrunched back up but not very well. She also had diarrhea last night but not this morning so far. This horse is doing my head in!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 26, 2014)

Dont worry everything will happen when she knows that your NOT looking  lol


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 26, 2014)

Today


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like she has been shopping a little more


----------



##  (Nov 27, 2014)

She may have lost her mucous plug. And it sounds like she's progressing quickly. I would be watching her constantly now, as that udder can fill at foaling, so there is no use using that as a gauge at this point.

Regardless of how she's carrying this little one, she has progressed quickly in the past few days, so she bears good watching. Is she stalled at night? A nice soft bed in a stall will make sure you have good access to her at night and can check her regularly, as there is nothing more difficult than to find a mare in the dark when they don't want to be found.

Keep us posted! It sounds like things could get exciting very soon, or she may just continue to drive everyone crazy.....


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 27, 2014)

She is stabled at night, I checked her all night and nothing... I feel this may be the pregnancy of torture


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 27, 2014)

"pregnancy of torture" - LOL!! Join the club!! Look what Bree has just gone through with Kirra and last year poor Holly (waiting for Kate to foal right now) had a terrible time with her Indy. But I agree with Diane, your Beyonce has certainly 'moved on' quickly in the past few days, so keeping a very close eye on her is essential just in case. Hoping that she will slow down a bit and give you and us a few more 'soon/anytime now' signs before she foals.


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 27, 2014)

She's tightened up this morning but she's bagged up a bit more...I give up. Will update once she foals lol


----------



##  (Nov 27, 2014)

That's quite okay for her to do, and quite normal, also. This is the longest "waiting" time, and torture is a good word. But soon you will have forgotten all about this waiting time, and will enjoy little foal snuffs and snorts!! It will ALL be worth it in the end!!

So, don't you DARE make us wait until she foals before you get back with us! LOL We want to enjoy the wait WITH you!!


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 27, 2014)

Haha needed those words. Have had the horse day from heck today. First we had a dental visit and the new dentist was way too rough and tried to use pliers to twitch my horse. I hate twitching at the best of times but PLIERS!!!?? So I told him to stop and leave and would just get the equine vet to come out and sedate her. Then went to feed my other mare and she could barely walk, called the vet out and apparently she must have fallen due to her bad knee (advanced arthritis due to an old break) and has sprained both her back legs so is on a 7 day course of bute and yard rest. Beyonce isn't allowed to foal tonight, I've forbidden her from doing so, too much excitement for one day!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry about all the stress and I hope the guy with the arthritis feels better soon. Also now that you forbid her, you know what's gonna happen lol. 

Although are you using reverse psychology????!!!... Cause that would be smart lol


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 29, 2014)

So she has a bit of a jelly butt today and has elongated a lot since yesterday but still hasn't really bagged up anymore. Has been rolling a fair bit and she never rolls. Haven't seen any baby movement for over 24 hours now.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLvgYCcVLO4&channel=MsArgle

side view, sorry not the best angle but dogs were acting crazy and every time I crouched to take the photo they'd jump all over me!





Vulva yesterday evening





Taken this evening





back view


----------



##  (Nov 29, 2014)

She's looking great. Elongation moving forward nicely. And don't worry about no "movement" as things are a bit crowded in there. Perfectly normal, as is the rolling. She's moving baby into position and doing a good job of it by the pictures. VERY exciting as she progresses. Keep us posted!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 29, 2014)

So exciting!!!



and luv the jelly but vid lol


----------



## QueenBey (Nov 30, 2014)

So her butt has lost a bit of jelly, her udder seems at a standstill but her vulva seems to have relaxed a bit more. I think her belly has dropped a bit but unable to tell for sure and these photos just don't do the size of her belly justice!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 30, 2014)

She looks like shes coming along nicely



Being that she is a maiden, she may not decide to fill that udder until right before she foals. Love reading the updates on her , so keep them coming. I have an 8yo gelding that is a spitting image of your girl, so cant wait to see what she is hiding.

How is your other mare feeling now that she has had some bute and yard rest ? Hope she is doing much better


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 1, 2014)

I wish I had have gotten a photo of the stallion, he was a very loud black and white tobiano with flawless conformation. There was a 2 day old colt on the ground out of a black mare like Beyonce that was very loud coloured as well. So hoping for that colouring.

Penny is doing OK, she's still on bute for the pain and will be moved into a flat paddock this week so hopefully will be better than on the hilly one she's on right now. Vet said she'll always be uncomfortable with her old break so will need constant management for the bad days but her back legs are only sprained and will be ok given time.

This is my Penny, she's not in the condition i'd like but due to her old brokwn knee we have to keep her at this weight or she finds it difficult to move properly. Props to my horse-phobic mother for holding her lead rope whilst I took the photo as well!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 1, 2014)

Her right side is poking out heaps this afternoon but her left side is the one with all the movement. she's also had a fair bit of movement yp near the spine in between the hips but was wondering if that would be the foal or just muscles that I haven't noticed before.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2014)

Penny is such a beautiful mare, looks great too. Hopefully she will continue to recover steadily as time passes, bless her.

Beyonce is also looking great and yes, foal movement can often be seen in all sorts of odd places, but lessens over the last month as the foal 'fills' all the available space - lots of owners think the foal has died because they cease to see any movement, but lack of movement at such a late stage is perfectly normal.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 1, 2014)

Penny looks great and she certainly doesn't look at all underweight




Glad to hear she is making good progress.


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 2, 2014)

Her udder seems to be filling out more at the top and less of a crease. She is hard to figure out.


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 3, 2014)

Maybe this time shell stick with it


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm hoping so. I'm just leaving her for a few days and not checking her because then I may be able to see more of a difference.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2014)

Always a good idea to leave a few days between checks at this stage as it does make it easier to see the changes. But that udder has changed because her teats are a little further apart?


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 3, 2014)

It has filled out a bit at the top i think because it had a big crease which is now gone. But maybe I'm overthinking it...leaving it a few days me thinks


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 4, 2014)

Is there any chance her udder is just fat and not bagging up yet? some new pics.


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 7, 2014)

I gave it a 4 day break and came back, We have booby growth!





look at the big right one lol


----------



##  (Dec 7, 2014)

Slow and steady is just perfect!!!! We'll continue to watch for filling and those nipples to separate and start pointing down. YEAH!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 7, 2014)

I just gave them a squeeze but nothing came out, sort of firm though and a bit squishy


----------



##  (Dec 7, 2014)

It will take a while, so no urgency. She's got time to fill with no rush. She's doing just fine, and this last trimester is the hardest time for us to wait! But, she's doing just perfect!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok awesome. Thank you


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

That is Udderly wonderful. Sorry couldn't help myself , im struggling at work today being a Monday


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 7, 2014)

My vet friend had a look at her and thinks nothing before mid january at this rate. She said she's definitely pregnant but has no idea where she's hiding the foal lol.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 8, 2014)

Perfect udder development - brilliant! Dont be tempted to squeeze her udders or teats as this could cause damage to the delicate internal tissue, a gentle feel occasionally is fine if you want to. More pics in another 4 days would be great! Bet you are beginning to get really excited now!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok thanks for that, i definitely didn't squeeze hard, just a gentle one to see if anything would come out but nada. She still doesn't look very pregnant, fat but not pregnant. I do wonder where this baby is hiding lol.

Her belly yesterday


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 8, 2014)

And some more taken just now





Someone is stretching


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 8, 2014)

NOW she looks pregnant! See how there appears to be a sort of 'straight' line visible from her udder down to under her tummy in the latest pics? Bet you will see her tummy slowly start to drop from now on.


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 8, 2014)

Funny pic with the baby poking out on her side



. Can't wait for more babies!!!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 11, 2014)

So the edema has started disappearing from the front of her udder and it seems to be filling up a bit more today, she's also rolling heaps and swishing her tail a lot but she hasn't dropped a heap just a bit but no V and her vulva isn't much more relaxed or swollen.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 11, 2014)

Perfect progress.


----------



##  (Dec 11, 2014)

As Anna said, she doing just perfect!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 12, 2014)

Just had the vet out to double check for me and she's pretty sure Beyonce is in early labour as gut sounds are fine so she isn't colicky but she's been pacing and sitting down, then standing back up and pawing on and off all afternoon. She has slight discharge from her vulva which is still relatively tight but the vet isn't too concerned at this point.


----------



##  (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't leave her for a minute, and keep us posted!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 12, 2014)

We have what appear to be the start of uterine contractions but no serious discomfort yet. She's currently very stoic about the whole thing.


----------



## chandab (Dec 12, 2014)

A lot of mares are very stoic about it. Mares tend to be more stoic about pain than the boys.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 12, 2014)

Just catching up with the news - hope evrything is ok. Good luck and keep us posted. As Diane said, dont leave her for a minute and keep your vet on speed dial/informed of progress just in case.


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 12, 2014)

She stopped everything at 4am and went to sleep, she's now standing in the yard looking uncomfortable but no baby.


----------



##  (Dec 12, 2014)

Quite normal for some mares, but I would keep a very close watch on her for sure!!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 13, 2014)

So we had this coupled with a whole lot of tail twitching until 1pm and since then nada although she's still not as piggy as she usually is and is generally a bit restless. Her udder is still not as full as i'd like but being maiden she'll probably fill up during or just after foaling. Vet isn't worried at this stage. Her vulva is slowly getting darker.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 13, 2014)

It is possible that the foal was turning to make its way into the final delivery position and as at this stage the foal would be pretty large, it caused poor Beyonce to be feeling very uncomfortable? Hope things settle down for her for a bit longer - dont forget we are expecting/hoping to see a Christmas baby!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 13, 2014)

Very possible that's what's happened. She seems quite content right now. Calling to me a lot though and she never calls for me lol


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 13, 2014)

Should be soon I watched my friends maiden do the same exact thing.



. Two days after she seemed like she was ready to foal.so I said Saturday is the charm. Sure enough I wrapped her tail and a half an hour later well less than a half an hour popped out a baby in less then 3 minutes.


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes this very last stage can be very uncomfortable for her. Hence, her wanting you to be with her. Remember, this is all new to her, too.

Praying for the safe and uneventful delivery of a perfect little one....as a Christmas present!!


----------



## Chilam (Dec 13, 2014)

exiting! Hoping safe and easy foaling!

I have too maiden mare pregnant, allthought she is foaling like after 2 or 3½ months from now. But it´s great to read about other ones foalings now when hoping that own mare keeps it in for a while.


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 13, 2014)

Well she's completely back to normal, belly has changed shape and is high and tight again, udder has gone back up and vulva completely tight. It's like it never even happened. I have no idea.


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2014)

Just part of the "wonderful" waiting we do on these sneaky mares! Good to know she's gone back to "normal".....whatever that is! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds Like things are moving ahead for you both. Wishing you and Beyoncé all the best for a safe arrival


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 14, 2014)

What she looks like now after whatever that was lol


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 15, 2014)

Lookin good



. I wish I had green grass still


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 20, 2014)

A confusing development of the udder





Yesterday













Today


----------



##  (Dec 20, 2014)

Nipples have definitely separated! Something positive seems to be going on! GET SHOPPING LITTLE MOMMA!!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 20, 2014)

So foaly was super busy in the belly this morning. I think he's/she's going to be a soccer player!


----------



##  (Dec 21, 2014)

How often we've all said those word.....even for our human little ones!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 24, 2014)

Lots more udder development, lower belly, still lots of movement and vulva is much more swollen, lots of yawning. no Christmas baby i don't think.


----------



##  (Dec 24, 2014)

Actually, it sounds pretty exciting, except for the "lots of movement". How about a couple of pictures.


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 24, 2014)

Sorry, i felt like i was bombarding you with pictures lol.

I have a picture of her walking today, she's walking very loosely and you can see her belly as well. No udder pics but will grab some tomorrow. Excuse my voice, I'm on pain strong meds for my wrists and for some reason they've made my voice high pitched with lots of vibrato - annoying yet highly amusing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7Amdr1y714&channel=MsArgle


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 24, 2014)

Vulva this afternoon - video of her walking last post on page before this one


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2014)

Interesting video - she's obviously carrying her baby lower than is apparant in the 'still' pictures you have posted -the weight of the foal is making her tummy swing as she walks. (not explaining this very well but I know what I mean!). I think you will be seeing some positive changes in the next two weeks - we now need baby to be born after Jan 1st or it will be classed 'officially' as a yearling by the time it is a day or so old!


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 24, 2014)

Yes the stills just aren't conveying her true size at all and it's frustrating so i thought a video may help you guys see where the baby really is. Isn't August 1st the horse's birthday?


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2014)

Ah yes! Down under in Aussieland I believe that it is indeed August 1st, whereas in the US and Europe it is Jan 1st. Not sure where the 'deviding line' is between the Northen and Southern hemisphere - anyone know where the 'date' changes???


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 29, 2014)

Beyonce's belly has been very busy wobbly and jolting around. foal is extremely active atm. Her belly is also expanding daily. Getting lower not wider.


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 29, 2014)

Good!! That means the baby is moving into position. Keep a close eye on her


----------



## QueenBey (Dec 29, 2014)

Today, sorry super quick snaps as camera was running out


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 1, 2015)

i don't know if this video will work but we have heaps of kicking lately and general discomfort for poor B

http://vid527.photobucket.com/albums/cc358/juliane307/10909946_10152942586288209_2141992491_n.mp4


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 3, 2015)

Now that's cool! Great vid


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 6, 2015)

She's 'popped'


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 6, 2015)

Lol she's huge!!! She could float away


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 6, 2015)

lkblazin said:


> Lol she's huge!!! She could float away


Haha, pretty sure she's 3 times the size of a normal pony right now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow she is looking fantastic and definitely grown since I last checked in . Don't think it will be too long before her udder starts to really develope . She is looking wonderful tho. Hope she is coping with the heat if it's anywhere near as hot as it is here


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 6, 2015)

It's so horrible here, she's currently under the back awning with the dogs next to the kiddy pool. Every afternoon she gets a big hose down, she doesn't even need to be held or haltered, just stands there to be sprayed lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 6, 2015)

It's horrible here too where about are you ? Are you in Australia ?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 6, 2015)

Yah, i'm up near Wagga. Soooooo hot.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm South of melb currently 39 looking forward to the change when it arrives . Hope you all stay cool


----------



##  (Jan 7, 2015)

She looks absolutely fabulous!!!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 7, 2015)

Awesome, did you see the video of the foal kicking???


----------



##  (Jan 8, 2015)

No, I missed it the first time, but just watched. That's a wonderful bouncing little one!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 8, 2015)

How long do you think? No bagging yet but very very uncomfortable


----------



##  (Jan 8, 2015)

From the picture from the 6th, baby looks like s/he's riding sideways, which is just perfect. Once you start seeing baby start lining up, and the start of even more udder development, we'll know she's getting closer. Also, you'll see less foal movement as the space becomes more cramped as baby grows and fills up the space. There will be less movement as she nears delivery, and she'll become more "slab-sided" as baby's spine lines up with mommas.

Right now she looks just perfect!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 8, 2015)

WOW this thread has been so interesting


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 8, 2015)

Foal's movement has definitely decreased over the last 4 days. IT was kicking and jiggling heaps and now it'll do a couple and then nothing. It's probably running out of room. I'm putting my money on march!

Glad you've found it interesting. It's really helpful to me as i've only ever had large horse experience with foaling and ponies are a lot different!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2015)

How is she travelling ?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 11, 2015)

Just about to update you all

She seems to have dropped and moved backwards in her belly a bit, starting to bag, can't see it yet but can feel it beneath her jiggly fat. Inside vulva was red when I checked this morning. Had big contractions about 2 nights ago (night after I took that picture), very uncomfortable so she was positioning foaly. Has become a lot more slab-sided, jiggly around tailhead but not anywhere else, although a lot less resistance in tail than normal. .


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2015)

When you have a chance could you grab a pic of her udder and also one from directly behind her so we can see how baby is riding.?

Hoping the weathers cooled down for you and Beyoncé


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 11, 2015)

She's slab sided, can't see anything from behind and will grab one later as I have to meet the vet for my old girl now


----------



##  (Jan 11, 2015)

If she's slab sided, that's good. And it looks like baby is riding in the center, but should move "slightly" forward of center to be just perfect, but it doesn't look like you've long to wait. If she's starting to bag, then I'd say we're within about 3-4 weeks to baby -- or maybe a bit earlier if she's planning on "filling" at foaling. Getting very exciting!!


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 11, 2015)

Eeeeeee!!!!! I can't wait


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 11, 2015)

you can't really see that much filling in the photos, but i can definitely feel a difference, hopefully it will be come obvious soon. The vaginal opening and inside the vulva are so looose and soft and the membranes are going dark pink with reddening spreading inside.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 11, 2015)

I can see a difference. How many days is she now?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 11, 2015)

No idea, hence the frustration. bought her in foal, had been running her entire life with a stallion unhandled. Vet thinks judging by amount of movement between 8-11 months. Move ment is becoming less though as discomfort increases. The foal used to move all the time in the evening but will now go through a jiggly session then nada.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 11, 2015)

I just reread the entire thread.... i was wondering if you didnt have a due date for her.. Ive been there with my first pony many years ago... ended up watchingh her for almost a year before she foaled, she was a tricky one. She had vets and breeders stumped.

Its so difficult when you do have a due date much less when you dont!

Just know that we all support you






BTW great video of foal kicking, that is def the kicks of a mare in the last trimester! good strong foal !


----------



## Bonny (Jan 11, 2015)

I meant to add I have a friend who has a mare that didnt look in foal at all. no udder at all and was due in 2 weeks. I went and looked at her and had i not seen the foal kicking exactly like what you videoed i would have thought that mare open. She went on to develop a full udder in 2 weeks and foal a beautiful big colt. I still have no idea where she was hiding that foal!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 11, 2015)

Im with Holly, I can see a difference too. Not a lot in the udder dept, but there has definitely been some growth.

I don't think you will have to wait till March


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope not, i'm going crazy here, being plagued by foal dreams/nightmares. I need this to be over lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 12, 2015)

She has certainly been doing some shopping! That together with the changes to her vulva could mean that she will foal at any time soon - or she could go another couple of weeks or so LOL!! Keep an eye on her teats and watch for them to completely separate and point downwards as she gets really close. She is progressing perfectly.


----------



##  (Jan 12, 2015)

As Anna said, she has definitely been shopping. And she's been doing some great elongation. Watch those teats, and her elongation, and the color change inside the vulva. Keep us posted as she looks like she could go within a few weeks if she keeps progressing like this!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 12, 2015)

Exciting times Hannah



very excited for you both.


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 12, 2015)

Interesting, Beyonce was just sitting down in a part of the yard she never goes to and she never sits down during the day. Inside vulva is gettign redder hasn't bagged up any more since yesterday, vulva extremely loose though.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 12, 2015)

Keep a close eye on her now (not that you weren't) mares will tend to show different behaviours as they move closer to foaling. Hanging out in different parts of the paddock that you wouldn't usually see her in. Sussing out a safe place to foal maybe ?

She is probably starting to feel very uncomfortable now at this stage of her Pregnancy. Hope the weather has cooled slightly for you





Its currently Pouring here !!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah it's clouding up and cooling here. Yah, I've worked at heaps of studs and seen mares foal aplenty but it's very different when its your horse!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 12, 2015)

You'll be Fine


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2015)

Any differing behaviour is interesting! And yes it IS somehow very different when it is your own horse.


----------



##  (Jan 13, 2015)

Sounds interesting as everyone has said.


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 14, 2015)

She's started some serious bagging, since 3am last night she's filled out heaps, even leaking a little bit of liquid, can;t tell yet what it is due to not being enough, will get a picture when there's enough, vulva inside is still dark pink, she had contraction again last night and she is a moody cow today lol. Definitely keeping a good eye on her.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 14, 2015)

Keep us posted


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like she is close



. How does her manure look? Cow pieish??


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 14, 2015)

Her manure is not cow pie yet but definitely softer consistency than usual, she usually has very solid pebbles but they have become softer and all clumped together. She's now gone the opposite direction and just licked my face all over like a dog, I think someone is a hormone factory today lol. She's being sensitive about her udder being touched so can't recheck it yet.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol usually with what I have seen, once the Maure and vulva change it is usually days or hours. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 14, 2015)

Fingers crosseds! Can you post new pics of udder and belly?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 14, 2015)

Can get a pic of her belly later, but here is her udder this morning.


----------



##  (Jan 15, 2015)

Sounds exciting. Keep a close eye on her. Definite udder changes, but she's got a ways to go in that department. But could fill at foaling. Keep us posted.


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 17, 2015)

updated pics, last night I was up every 2 hours as we had cow pie poos and lots of belly kicking and sitting down etc but nothing today. Udder hasn't changed much but more veins coming up around it. Spoke to my vet and she thinks she'll bag up entirely when foaling. She reckons she'll just show no signs then pop one out when no one is looking lol. Gosh I hope I'm there!


----------



##  (Jan 18, 2015)

Is she "slab-sided" so we know that baby is lined up for delivery? If so, then I would be watching her constantly, as we know she can fill that udder at delivery. Can you get a picture of her from behind please?


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 18, 2015)

I bet two days at most. Lol but I'm probably wrong and shell go longer just to prove it. :-D


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 18, 2015)

pictures from this morning. Foaly has been moving a lot less. It basically has one small jiggly a night with a couple of kicks and that's it. She was obviously uncomfortable last night and she's started tightening up her vulva when i pull her tail back so i did my best, it's much much looser than it looks in the pictures generally. She's very slab sided this morning but she has been for several days now.

Her belly doesn't look as dropped as it has been though,


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 18, 2015)

From the pics on the 12.1 to the ones today , baby not riding sideways as was in the Pic on the 12.1

She looks great , I think someones on the home straight


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 19, 2015)

How is she today ?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 19, 2015)

Much the same. My friend the vet who had a pony much the same as Bey with her pregnancy had a little filly foal last night though! She had a look and long talk to me about Bey yesterday and she's pretty sure she's going to go soon and just not show any signs until the last moment. She says she doesn't think she's very far off at all.

In the meantime enjoy the photo of Evie my friend's new filly.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh what a ripper filly, shes lovely






And I second your friends thoughts. Don't think she has long to go either


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 20, 2015)

Adorable!! She looks like a happy mama


----------



##  (Jan 20, 2015)

I think we'll see a little more elongation and loosening before she goes, but she's really doing very well.

Keep the pictures coming, but if she still has some tail resistance, she's got a little more to go. That tail will become completely "useless" and easy to move. Getting very excited.

Fabulous little filly for your friend. Tell her thanks for sharing the picture! We LOVE baby pictures!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 20, 2015)

so last night she rolled in her stall twice which she's never done before and this morning her belly has changed shape. during the night between 9-1am her tail gets so loose, she elongates, everything becomes jelly and she's super uncomfortable and then after 1 she gets over it and is back to normal. But the belly has changed dramatically today


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 20, 2015)

Her belly has changed a lot. Nice progress


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't quote me, but last year when talking to my vet I am sure she said that during the final stages of a mares pregnancy when you are noticing she is uncomfortable at times, that is usually the time she is planning to foal.

Has anyone else heard or experienced this. Agree with Rebecca great Progress.





is your foaling kit & mushy feed ready to Rock and roll , have a SMALL feeling you will be needing it soon.

Cant wait to hear what the others think. Being her first u may not see a completely "dropped" tummy, to me tho it looks like it may be moving in that direction


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 20, 2015)

Foal kit all ready, vets on standby everything is ready to go. Except her lol. Yes the uncomfortable time is the 'foaling window' generally that's when they'll give birth, which si great news to me because it's not ridiculously early lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2015)

Ace , well I suppose its all up to Beyoncé now.

Very excited for you


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes Ryan I agree. And a mare I helped over the summer did just that. She was also a maiden. I don't think her stomach can drop much more..if any more at all. Just cause she was carrying so high to begin with. But I'm normally dealing with mares in the last stage of there pregnancy. So I don't usually see them from start to finish.


----------



##  (Jan 21, 2015)

Many maidens carry high and tight, so they don't seem to drop as much as the good old brood mares. She's definitely changing, and looking good!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 22, 2015)

Hows Beyoncé this morning ?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 22, 2015)

Beyonce has a slight viral infection so is on trimidine for 7 days. the vet just thinks her immune system has dropped a bit due to pregnancy and it's nothing serious just a cough and a snotty nose but she's being extra diligent just in case. Nothing new on the pregnancy aspect. Pretty much to same.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 22, 2015)

Trimidine is great , she should be right in no time


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 22, 2015)

We opted for trimidine since I don't really want to needle train her at the end of a pregnancy while she's sick and she's a pig so eats anything you give to her in a bucket, so I won't have any problems giving it to her lol. I'm absolutely exhausted though. Foal watch with no EDD on a maiden mare sucks!


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 22, 2015)

Hope she feels better soon. As for you, don't worry it gets better once the baby arrives


----------



##  (Jan 23, 2015)

Once baby arrives you will forget how tired you are and how long you waited. Just wait until that little one "snuffs" in your face and kicks up its heels at you. You will be smitten and completely forget the long frustration! The birth of a little one is what keeps us all going and looking forward to the next one!!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 24, 2015)

The baby's almost here! her udder is rock hard and almost completely full in under an hour , cow pies everywhere and she's a moody biache trying to bite me whenever i go near her lol. Yay! Leaving her to it and watching from a distance!


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh! exciting!! please keep us posted! Safe foaling vibes sent your way!!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you, she's currently kicking at her belly and looking at her sides with her butt pressed against the wall, udder is rock hard and looks to be leaking a bit. She won't let me anywhere near her back end so doing my best to see what I can


----------



## Brody (Jan 24, 2015)

Hope all is going well, and baby is safely here by now. Can't wait to hear more


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2015)

Anxiously awaiting news!!! Can you get pictures of her udder even if from a distance to show the newbies how it can come in last minute? Hope all is well!!!!!


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2015)

ray Waiting anxiously all day for this news!!! Come on momma!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 24, 2015)

so udder is hard as a rock and shiny as a new penny, after hours of moaning and groaning and stretching and pooing baby still remains inside his haven of happiness. She's currently out grazing but exceedinly unhappy about everything and with her udder the way it is and how quickly is came up i would say not long now. will get a photo of the udder as it was filling last night and one today


----------



## Bonny (Jan 24, 2015)

Sounds awesome! She seems to be waiting to go til nighttime perhaps... We are so anxious to see this lil one!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 24, 2015)

She started at 9pm last night and went all through the night, maybe she's on American time?


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol great to know she is on the way to foaling. Hopefully its out by know



. Can't wait to hear how everything is going.


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2015)

anxious for updates!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 25, 2015)

She's been off all morning, refuses to come out of her yard, sitting down then standing up, still eating but not hungrily like she usually does, just picking and rubbing her nose along the ground. Not long i don't think.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 25, 2015)

Have you told your vet to be on stand by? Just so when the ball gets rolling all is secure


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 25, 2015)

Of course!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 25, 2015)

It's Australia Day today so no vets in the office but they are aware i have a late stage pregnant pony and may be calling any time now.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 25, 2015)

Lol, I think mares enjoy tormenting there owners


----------



## Bonny (Jan 25, 2015)

Goodness! Hope she gets on with it!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 25, 2015)

She's currently shedding like mad! I just went out and there's hair everywhere and she has a new dark coat coming through! Very odd. Maybe the surge of oxytocin caused a shed?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 26, 2015)

Happy Australia day for Yesterday





How is she this morning ? Sounds like she has kept you busy and sleep deprived over the weekend ?


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 26, 2015)

Haha, her udder is so big it's poking out her back end. Her belly has dropped and moved backwards as well. Will try to get some pics but it keeps raining and then stopping, then raining so I prefer dryness. Back end is like jelly, just shaking even as she walks, vulva still has a bit more to go.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd say she is getting close. Lol but we know what happens when I say that.


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 27, 2015)

The udder has gone a bit in the last couple of hours, but the teats seem to be filling a bit more although still pointing inwards, she had a bit of muck on her tail so possible mucus plug coming out but unsure. Vulva and vagina are very loose and open. She's also being a complete poophead and i'm now not allowed to touch any of her lady parts. I got squealed out and kicked at lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes your right could be her Mucus plug. If she will let you get anywhere near her could you grab some pics (Could be the last lot of pics we get to see before the arrival) hint hint Beyoncé


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 27, 2015)

I tried this morning and she was not a happy camper so the pics show nothing. Will try again later but don't want to stress her


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 27, 2015)

Fair enough , poor thing must be feeling very uncomfortable .


----------



##  (Jan 27, 2015)

Sounding very close. Keep us posted, and keep an eagle eye!!


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2015)

very late welcome, but welcome all the same from another Aussie girl



where abouts are you from? and sorry if it's already been asked.... 22 pages is a lot to go through in one sitting haha

your little girl is just gorgeous! I'm so glad you were able to get her and she will have the love she deserves! well done you!

can't wait to see new pics soon and see your update of your new little baby!


----------



## QueenBey (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Cassie, I'm from the Riverina area in NSW. Nice to meet you. Still no sign of Godot. We're calling him Godot as it's been a perpetual wait.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 2, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 2, 2015)

Nope. Next udate will be foal lol. No changes, she's holding out on us


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 2, 2015)

do you mind posting new pics of her for us....


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes yes pics are always welcome


----------



##  (Feb 2, 2015)

Ditto that.......


----------



## Bonny (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes Please it helps to see pictures, esp for newbies who are following


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 2, 2015)

She looks exactly he same as the last ones, maybe udder isn't as full. will try to get some later but I am sick and have a shocking fever so not really up to photographing horse bits today


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 2, 2015)

I just took this but i'm currently not allowed to take pictures of her udder, she keeps walking away and i'm too sick to make her stay. It looks about the same except two days ago it was dripping opaque yellowish liquid. Once i feel better I shall inundate you with udder photos/ Vulva is a lot loose, swollen and relaxed but every time I lift her tail she sucks it back in. will get one when i can.

sorry forgot the photo


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 2, 2015)

That's alright, hope you feel better. Drink lots of water.


----------



##  (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon. I had the flu over Christmas and ma still waiting to get my 'regular" energy level back. Praying you recover quickly,


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 3, 2015)

Hope you feel better soon....Thank you for the photo...Is she a Shetland?


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 3, 2015)

I was told she's from mini lines apparently she's got some Aussie champs in her blood but they all looked shetland size to me


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 5, 2015)

So it wasn't the flu after all. I ended up with and enlarged spleen and orbital cellulitis. Was in hospital on IV antibiotics and all I could think of was that she was going to foal while I was away but luckily she held off. No baby yet but she seems depressed and looking at her sides which isn't her usual morning routine.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh my, I hope you feel better. An enlarged spleen that's terrible. Good that she waited for you. Maybe now shell get the ball Rollin a little bit more. If she is acting like that there could be a number of reasons why. One of them being she's getting closer. When you feel better try to snap some booty and belly pics to compare to from the other day. Please wait till you feel better though. Sleep and fluids....although I don't know if they help with enlarged spleens and orbital cellulitis.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 5, 2015)

Hope you feel better
 


Try and take it easy





Sounds like things are moving ahead nicely on the Beyoncé Front


----------



##  (Feb 5, 2015)

. What a scary thing to have happened. Thank goodness you are better. Praying for continued healing for you.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 5, 2015)

Sounds scary. Hope you are better. Will pray for you.


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 5, 2015)

Apparently the infection of cellulitis was spreading rapidly and if I had waited it could have turned fatal or made me blind which is the scariest thing I've ever heard. Freaked me out. As for Beyonce, she was so excited to see me back, I've never heard her neigh so much at me. I had my head thoroughly groomed lol


----------



##  (Feb 6, 2015)

Well keep recovering, as we're all praying for you to continually improve each and every day!!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I checked Bey this morning and she seems to have some edema and had a couple of tiny drops of red blood on her nipple. She seems fine, a bit yawny and uncomfortable but fine. Udder isn't hot or lumpy etc but she has developed some edema around her belly button. It's been the week from heck and don't want to be worried about her if i don't need to be.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 7, 2015)

Her bag is bigger, that means progress!!!! Yay!!! I hope you are close to full recovery, if not there yet.


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2015)

Don't worry, she's looking fine. Udder filling nicely but still has more to fill in the nipples. So you don't need to worry, just watch her closely as she is definitely progressing.


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 8, 2015)

so her udder seems to be filling rapidly and she's completely slab sided and no foal movement tonight, will keep an eye on her


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes, she's moving ahead and she needs to be watched, and I'm glad you'll be doing that! But relax and don't worry... now it's the waiting game!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 8, 2015)

Hope you are feeling better and that you had some time to relax over the weekend






Looks Like Beyoncé is progressing fantastically in the udder department.

Not Long to go now


----------



## Kim P (Feb 9, 2015)

She is getting big. I am new to all this. I am watching everyone's and comparing my Patty. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 10, 2015)

Photos updates, udder has done some serious filling overnight


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh my goodness. I think you are going to have the first baby on the board!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 10, 2015)

Any guesses on time? My mum bet the 11th of Feb! I bet the 19th of March (awkward) and my friend bet the 15th of Feb. All others were in April lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm betting Feb 12th. I'd be watching her like a hawk.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 10, 2015)

Wowsers! She has been shopping!!

Cant wait!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 10, 2015)

I agree , don't take your eyes off her . best of luck


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 10, 2015)

She's really unsettled today, walking around neighing and standing in the opposite corner of her paddock, cranky tail swishes and suddenly shying at nothing. Definitely watching her


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2015)

Tonight is the night you stay with her and watch carefully. All that's left is for those nipples point down, and that can happen very quickly. All you can watch now is for more changes in her personality. Also, check just inside the labia, and watch for the color change to very red. At this point she can go very quickly, so watch her like a hawk, especially since you say she's doing some things she doesn't usually do. Separating herself is a good, normal sign, so again, watch her very carefully. Not sure where you live or how cold it is, but now is when I made myself a bed in the barn!!

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy, beautiful little one!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 10, 2015)

Yay, I bet soon around the 17th possibly. Or in three days, just cause I had a maiden foal in three days when she acted like she is.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh my goodness! She got so big! I have never seen this! I did not know they would get so big. I am learning!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 11, 2015)

Checking in to see if that baby is here. Exciting time!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 11, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

nothing yet, udder is hard as a rock and so full it's poking out between her legs and she isnt eating a lot. not long now


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh my goodness! I am so excited! I can't wait!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

She's here! A little bit dummy as was red bag delivery but up and about and trying to suckle but not yet. Waiting on vet to arrive just to check her over. Beyocne is a bit sore and bruised. I missed the event, went to sleep for two hours as had a massive fever and she was tight in the vulva and not jelly in the butt and she wasn't showing any major signs of impending birth, obviously waiting for me to leave. I am kicking myself now. But the foal is strong and healthy and when i went to check it was up and walking around, met me at the gate but tongue is poking out a bit and a slight wanderer but very very strong.


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 12, 2015)

Awe...congrats......


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 12, 2015)

A big congratulations to you and Beyonce!!!!!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

Awe! He is so cute! Question. If you missed it how do you know it was red bag and what do you mean a little dummy? I think he is precious. I can't wait!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2015)

Big congrats - she looks adorable


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

There was a foal sized tear in the placenta and a little dummy means suck reflex isn't great a bit of a wanderer and tongue hangs out a bit due to lack of oxygen, so I put two and two together that tear plus dummy = red bag.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

So about how tall is he?


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

She's about a foot high


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh okay. Thanks for explaining. I would not know this. I am glad that he is okay. He is just darling!

A foot! Oh my goodness, that is just awesome! I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

She's a girl




No worries. Glad i could help you out with this thread. I could be wrong but making an educated guess regarding red bag.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

I mean she.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 12, 2015)

If it was a red bag then you have yourself a four leaf clover and a smart made



. She is adorable. Look at those legs! Wow congratulations and double thumbs up


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

she started drinking as the vet pulled up...typical. We'll still do the IGG tomorrow but all looking good now, she's drinking really well


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

Rebecca you were close on the due date!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

some pictures. i've named her Ducky


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

Precious. She looks like her mom. Mom looks good too. It is amazing that she is just a few hours old following behind mom. I just love the pic of her standing by mom. Sorry I am blowing up your thread.


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha you're fine. Glad you're enjoying it


----------



##  (Feb 12, 2015)

Congratulations!!!!!! Count yourself "blessed" as most red-bag foals don't do as well as this little girl, and ma y die due to lack of oxygen. Ducky is ONE LUCKY GIRL !!!!

A REAL CUTIE, AND THE PICTURES ARE ADORABLE!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 12, 2015)

Lol Kim I was pretty close. Bey looks to be enjoying her new slim belly. And they are too cute together, ducky is like a perfect replica of bey.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats!! Super cute Ducky!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

I know, people didn't believe me when i said red bag because i wasn't there but the placenta was insideout with a huge slit and the foal was dummy, bey is also pretty bruised inside so on pain relief. But foal's sucking well now so we'll give it a bit of time then do an IGG to make sure but all's looking great


----------



## Brody (Feb 12, 2015)

Huge congrats! Beautiful little mini me foal, and seems to be going well now. I can't believe how big she is considering how tight Beyoncé was in the prefoaling pics. It's hard to believe Ducky fit in there


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

She's very big. The vet thinks she's a teeny weeny bit overcooked due to her size and her lax tendons. It's amazing how tight bey kept her yet she still did all that kicking!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 12, 2015)

So what is an igg?


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 12, 2015)

It's to test to see if the foal has built up enough antibodies in its system after drinking colostrum.


----------



## chandab (Feb 12, 2015)

Congrats! Can't wait to watch her as she unfolds and grows. So cute.


----------



## cassie (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow congrats on your beautiful filly! So glad she is ok what an ordeal! Good on you for getting everything checked and I'm sure mum and Bub will be fine. She is so cute! Love the name Ducky! Suits her for sure.

Congratulations again. Give her a snuggle from me.


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## AnnaC (Feb 13, 2015)

Many many congratulations!!! I'm absolutely thrilled for you and Beyonce, and what a super little girl to be presented with after all this uncertain wait. Keep those pictures coming - and maybe another video.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 13, 2015)

What a little beauty!

Congrats on the filly and so glad both are ok. Let us know how her IGG is...


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 13, 2015)

Vet will be here in a couple of hours to do IGG. Although judging by the amounting of playing and zooming going on right now I'm thinking all will be well but best to know. for a 3 year old maiden, Beyonce is the best mother. I'm so thrilled. I don't even care that she's not tobiano lol. I wouldn't change her colour or her little self for the world. I just still wish i was there for the birth to help poor Bey out, she's so bruised and on pain meds atm.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 13, 2015)

Many congratulations too you Hannah , she is a little ripper Beyoncé looks like such a proud and fantastic mum already .


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 13, 2015)

IGG came back positive and vet couldn't be happier with her or Bey. Yay!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 13, 2015)

and meeting all the dogs. They love her.


----------



##  (Feb 13, 2015)

What a little and PERFECT beauty!!! Just lovely!!! CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!


----------



## Kim P (Feb 13, 2015)

You can tell that Beyoncé is a good mom by the way she is looking at her little ducky! Such a sweet picture. She is just adorable.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 13, 2015)

That is cute of the dogs checking her out too. The welcome wagon!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 14, 2015)

Love the latest pics and so glad all is well with both of them. I used to have a G/dane who would come rushing to me to tell me that a mare was foaling and a stallion who would scream his head off when a mare went into labour - both of them much more use than an alarm clock if I needed to snatch a couple of hours nap, bless them!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 14, 2015)

Horse Puppy barked at 12:45 and I told her to shut up...no doubt the foal was being born...


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow! 2 days old and just had her first drink of water and was gumming hay this morning and is already ignoring mum when she calls her. This one is going to be a handful for poor Beyonce.


----------



## chandab (Feb 14, 2015)

I had one of those independent fillies, she'd hide behind the barn and let mom yell her fool head off, so mom would go find her, nip her in the butt and send her back around to the feeder side of the barn, little stinker. She was trying out food in just a few days of birth, too.


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah poor Bey, i had to lift the water off the ground so she can't reach it because she was drinking too much and not drinking milk, she's back to milk now. But it's really hot here and Beyonce wants to go out and graze but it's too hot for Ducky, so beyonce will call her but she won't go so Bey just stays there with her. i've given her hay but she wants grass lol. Ahhh the joys of motherhood.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 15, 2015)

What some of our poor mares have to go through with these naughty babies. LOL!!


----------



## atotton (Feb 15, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2015)

You'll have to let Bey out for awhile before the heat of the day, so she gets her grazing in before it's too hot for Ducky.


----------



##  (Feb 15, 2015)

Naughty little ones make it hard on everyone. good idea to let her out early for her grazing or after the heat of the day!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 15, 2015)

they're out 24/7 now with a stable they can go in and out of so Bey can go out when she likes anytime. The foal is a bit flat today as the water gave her a slight sore tummy and sloppy poos. I raised it away from her as soon as I saw her drinking it but obviously too late. She's starting to come around now. The vet said to just give her time and if she isn't back to her naughty self this afternoon to call her back.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 15, 2015)

Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Kim P (Feb 15, 2015)

I guess I better go read up some more. I did not know they would drink water that young, much less that they weren't supposed to drink much of it.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 15, 2015)

Poor little beauty. Hope she is better.


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2015)

If Bey has a salt block or loose salt within Ducky's reach, pick that up too, some foals will get hooked on licking the salt and it can cause problems too. It doesn't happen with all, but as long as you've picked up the water bucket, might as well get the salt too.


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 15, 2015)

yeah removed the salt the day she was born because I've seen foals give themselves terrible tummy issues with that.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 16, 2015)

Hope she's feeling more confortable today?


----------



##  (Feb 16, 2015)

Keep us posted. Praying she pops back right away!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 16, 2015)

She's just fine now. Everything is good, everything is grand.


----------



## Brody (Feb 16, 2015)

Good to hear - glad you are back to a happy foal and a happy mare. Hopefully Bey is feeling better now too!


----------



##  (Feb 16, 2015)

This is good to hear. And don't forget how much we like pictures!!!


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## QueenBey (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 16, 2015)

Too cute !!! And you have a boxer ? I also have one and she is my best mate and extremely spoilt


----------



## Kim P (Feb 16, 2015)

So sweet! I am looking at her little tail. It looks like it is so soft. Do the babies have soft mane and tail?


----------



## QueenBey (Feb 16, 2015)

She's soft everywhere! Horse Puppy is a dane/boxer mix and she's da bomb! And is totally besotted with Ducky!


----------



##  (Feb 17, 2015)

Such cute pictures of an inquisitive baby!!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 17, 2015)

Very sweet


----------

